# Caad 8 Frame



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

*Caad8 frame and fork only*

found a extra clean one with headset and fork...in the 150 - 200 range  is that a decent price ?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Only if it fits you. Buy it for fit first...then price.


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

or resale it ;-)


----------

